# 50 People From the Past



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Kind of interesting....especially the attire.

Regards, Mike

http://news.distractify.com/people/old-school-cool/?v=1


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Gotta fuel up my motorized roller skates tomorrow. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Back when men were gentlemen and women were ladies. Yep things sure have changed


----------

